# Traction Sud - Belgium - 2011



## OsFa.nl (Aug 3, 2012)

Deep into the south of Belgium there is a huge yunkyard/graveyard full of army trucks and cars fallen into decay. This yunkyard is named "Traction Sud" and is in fact a garage for repair and reconstructing of old vehicles. The large back yard of this garage has a wide diversity of abandoned and disused army trucks and cars. There are also a lot of fire trucks and ambulances to find. Including a few red cross Volkswagens. By far the most of these trucks and cars are from the former DDR, as you can recognize by the old DDR logo's. Some of the trucks are placed in a strategic way into the open fields, others are randomly parked under the trees and a few of them are totally covered into the bush.

As you can expect the owner of the yunkyard is not happy with the attraction of urban explorers. It's supposed to stay hidden and uncovered into the bush. Hopefully the camouflage will do!

#1






#2





#3





#4





#5


----------



## eggbox (Aug 3, 2012)

Love the old Merc and Auto Union.


----------



## freespirits (Aug 3, 2012)

cool place and great pics ,,,are there any old land rovers ???


----------



## OsFa.nl (Aug 3, 2012)

freespirits said:


> cool place and great pics ,,,are there any old land rovers ???



uni-mugs, benz, VW, boats, repair trucks, fueltrucks... nothing mayor like tanks or armour... mostley "support and transport vehicles"


----------



## krela (Aug 3, 2012)

As a general rule we don't allow vehicle only posts on here because as soon as photos appear on the internet the vehicles get stripped/stolen. However seeing as there's nothing to identify this and it's overseas anyway I'll let this one go.

I like your style of photography/processing, it really suits and enhances the subject.


----------



## night crawler (Aug 3, 2012)

I love the tree on the truch and the last on of the VW's.


----------



## OsFa.nl (Aug 3, 2012)

krela said:


> As a general rule we don't allow vehicle only posts on here because as soon as photos appear on the internet the vehicles get stripped/stolen. However seeing as there's nothing to identify this and it's overseas anyway I'll let this one go.
> 
> I like your style of photography/processing, it really suits and enhances the subject.



I know... 

but as since I treat this location as an urbex location it's still stealthy and no referencing. There WAS a landmark that could leed to this location... but with some brushing nobody will even find the photo that HAD the landmark 

oh... thieves can have fun there... 1 step to far (oops i did) and your on "active property" with 2 VERY nasty dogs... (I hop fences better than dogs )


----------



## perjury saint (Aug 3, 2012)

*Another quality report there, nice one...*


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 3, 2012)

Some beauties there,thanks for sharing.


----------



## TK421 (Aug 3, 2012)

Tip top! When can I move in??????

Great photos mate


----------



## whodareswins (Aug 3, 2012)

Insanely good photos mate. Belgium has yet to disappoint! Superb report.


----------



## OsFa.nl (Aug 4, 2012)

You want a disappointment in belgium:

Go to ECVB... oh sorry its gone...
Go to Cite du Dragon... so trashed it's not even worth to detour for it


----------



## Priority 7 (Aug 4, 2012)

OsFa.nl said:


> I know...
> 
> but as since I treat this location as an urbex location it's still stealthy and no referencing. There WAS a landmark that could leed to this location... but with some brushing nobody will even find the photo that HAD the landmark
> 
> oh... thieves can have fun there... 1 step to far (oops i did) and your on "active property" with 2 VERY nasty dogs... (I hop fences better than dogs )



I was going to ask if the bit to the bottom right on GM is live


----------

